# Burnt Mill Creek/West Bay/Bay County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Took my boat with me yesterday to Panama City to visit eye doctor. Stopped at Burnt Mill Creek on the way home. Wind north-east, tide way way out there. Don't know a lot about the area so fished in the bay, the deeper water out from the creek mouth. Nothing......then over to the west across the flats to a more protected point. Nothing......... So back to the creek to deeper water. Bait fish everywhere holding at 2 to 3 feet in 8 ft water, but no specks or reds. No top water activity. Explored up the creek beyond the bridge for first time. Way up toward the end found 3 boats trolling. By then a good incoming tide was moving in. Will remember that area. At the ramp a couple of oyster fishermen came in and one told me where to go when it gets real cold, so will give it another shot. The catch was one small speck on a mirror 17MR. Had to switch from plastic scoot-a-jig to hard bait to get away from the pecking bait fish. 

It would have been better to fish the afternoon incoming tide but that didn't fit my time schedule. 

There were a bunch of big trailers in the parking lot, most were tandems. Don't know where the boats went for didn't see any when I was in the bay.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Most of the guys fishing the creek this time of the year go up the creek.. That's what I've been told I tried fishing crooked creek out last year but I went down the creek towards the mouth and didn't catch a thing


----------



## Thom (May 4, 2012)

I've been told the fish are still on the flats and haven't moved into the creeks yet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw one lone angler pushpolling on a flat to the west. I fished the same flat just letting the wind push me along. I didn't get a bite....don't know about the other guy. Tide was out and water only about about 12 to 18 inches deep.


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

where is the ramp located at


----------

